# Look 585 vs. a Time VXR



## holdenJames (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi all,

I have an older look KX and have always liked Looks. I also have a newer Time VXR which I like as well. My questions is that I may be need ( need is probably an over statement ) a new frame. I was looking at the 585. 

Anybody have any expierence with these two bikes? I'm wondering how the 585 compares to the Time which i think has a very stiff yet compliant ride. 

Thanks for any responses.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

Time frames (apart from Speeder) have a slacker STA (I have size Small, 54cm top tube, 73.0STA) than the current generation of Look so you need to be prepared for ~10mm shorter stem on a Look in relatively same size. If you fit better on slacker STA then Time is better, if you need steeper STA than Look will fit better. Both are fine frames, so go by what fits you best. There are also warranty differences and price differences, you make value judgement on those. I chose Time because it fit me better with 0.75 degree slacker STA (~9-10mm shorter reach) than a Look 565/585 in same size. Having said that, today I might be tempted by a 585 Optimum with taller head tube and shorter top tube to compensate a little for a steep STA. I miss the old Look 481SL geometry. They dont make them like they used to. 8^)


----------



## holdenJames (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks.

I actually am a little more comfortable on the Look KX, but that may have more to due withe the handlebar drop as much as anything else.


----------

